# Help! Crossdomain.xml virus?



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I hope someone who knows more than I do (not a very high standard) about computer viruses can help me out. This morning I downloaded and opened an attachment from e-mail which appears to have created 3 temporary files labeled crossdomain with 3 internet addresses ending in crossdomain.xml.

When I tried to delete them they did not seem to be removed, i.e., they still appeared in the list of cookies, but after I closed IE7 and looked again the files seem gone. That I could not initially delete them made me worry so I've run my Zonealarm anti-virus and anti-spyware programs and they reports no infections.

I've searched the computer for hidden files and found four crossdomains, but all were last modified in 2006. 

Do any of you experts think I have a problem -- other than my own stupidity?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

gpg said:


> I hope someone who knows more than I do (not a very high standard) about computer viruses can help me out. This morning I downloaded and opened an attachment from e-mail which appears to have created 3 temporary files labeled crossdomain with 3 internet addresses ending in crossdomain.xml.
> 
> When I tried to delete them they did not seem to be removed, i.e., they still appeared in the list of cookies, but after I closed IE7 and looked again the files seem gone. That I could not initially delete them made me worry so I've run my Zonealarm anti-virus and anti-spyware programs and they reports no infections.
> 
> ...


i think this might give you some info

http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_vul40543.htm


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

curt8403 said:


> i think this might give you some info
> 
> http://vil.nai.com/vil/content/v_vul40543.htm


Thanks, I've already installed that patch through Windows automatic update.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

gpg said:


> Thanks, I've already installed that patch through Windows automatic update.


then you should be ok


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

You need to go to http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507 
and check your Adobe Flash Version number... Update it if it is not V10.
Crossdomain policy files: A policy file is a simple XML file that gives the Flash Player permission to access data from a given domain without displaying a security dialog. When placed on a server, it tells the Flash Player to allow direct access to data on that server, without prompting the user grant access.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> You need to go to http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507
> and check your Adobe Flash Version number... Update it if it is not V10.
> Crossdomain policy files: A policy file is a simple XML file that gives the Flash Player permission to access data from a given domain without displaying a security dialog. When placed on a server, it tells the Flash Player to allow direct access to data on that server, without prompting the user grant access.


Larry. thanks. I've update to version 10. Does that mean I'm okay now, or is there something else I should do?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

gpg said:


> Larry. thanks. I've update to version 10. Does that mean I'm okay now, or is there something else I should do?


Version 10, Fully updated Microsoft security patches, that should insure no problems of this type.

If you want a little added insurance you could use one of the on line scanners to make sure your system has no hidden problems. Trend Micro's House Call will do the trick, you can find it at http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> Version 10, Fully updated Microsoft security patches, that should insure no problems of this type.
> 
> If you want a little added insurance you could use one of the on line scanners to make sure your system has no hidden problems. Trend Micro's House Call will do the trick, you can find it at http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


Thanks again for the help. I'll give Trend Micro a shot just to be sure.


----------

